# Taking a break



## LPBeier (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I hope you don't mind me starting a thread about myself, but I just wanted to let you know about my planned temporary absence.  This was just easier than PM or profile messaging everyone and then worrying I have forgotten someone.

We are finally getting our carpets and floors in Thursday and Friday of this week - two months plus after the flood!  We have so much to do to get ready and I also have to take it easy with my leg, so DH and I have decided to turn off our computers as of tonight for a couple of weeks to get reorganized. Besides getting our furniture back the way we want it, we will have about 60 boxes coming from storage that we have to unpack and put away (10 are my cookbooks) and I have a a wedding cake due on the 24th and the pan and boards I need are in those boxes!

So, I didn't want to worry anyone that I had dropped out of existence and I know how much we all worry when someone isn't around.  That's one of the things about DC - we care and we make ourselves accountable to each other.

Have a good few weeks without me and I will report back when we are settled.

Thanks, DC family.  I love you all very much!


----------



## middie (Jan 13, 2009)

Lp thank you for letting us know. We're looking forward to your return !


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 13, 2009)

You will be missed!


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 13, 2009)

LP, hurry back.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck!
I'm attempting one myself but it's not working out so well! 

however I believe that 2-3 hours a day is MUCH improvement over 10 doncha think??


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you mean have a good few weeks without you?  They can't possibly be truly good without you!  I'm just thankful you are going to be away because of your house though, and not for health reasons.  Be sure to take care of your health, and know that I am continuing to pray for that.

I'm so glad you will finally be able to get your house in order.  I felt so bad for the trouble you both had to go through.  

Come back to us as soon as you can.  We will miss you!

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jan 13, 2009)

We'll miss you LP, hurry back!


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. You will be missed, but we will keep your seat warm for when you return.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2009)

Take care...Get things all fixed up as you've been wanting to..But most of all rest that leg. You will be missed and we all look forward to your return
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2009)

All I can is Wats!! Gonna miss ya....but I'll be nibblin on some Twuffles to pass the time!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, your words make it easier....and harder to go.  

And Uncle B, make sure you only nibble on those Twuffles on the weekend, okay?  I won't be around to watch out for you!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 13, 2009)

It will be nice for you to have everything fixed and put away so we will wait patiently for your return.  I probably wouldn't have noticed because my classes start tonight and I too will be cutting back on visiting while in school.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2009)

jabbur said:


> It will be nice for you to have everything fixed and put away so we will wait patiently for your return. I probably wouldn't have noticed because my classes start tonight and I too will be cutting back on visiting while in school.


Good luck with your classes.  What are you taking?

Barbara


----------



## miniman (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, we will miss you but all the best for getting everything back together. Take it easy and don't damage that leg.

Ray


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2009)

best of luck, lp.

take care of your health in the meantime. don't do too much, too fast.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 13, 2009)

LP ,  I miss you already.  Hopefully all will go as planned , no mishaps etc.  
LC


----------



## deelady (Jan 13, 2009)

You will be missed Laurie!!! Please don't over do it with that leg!! We don't want you to have to stay way any longer than you have to already!!!
Hope all goes smootly for you!! {{{hugs!}}}


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Laurie and thanks for the heads up.  Stay safe, be good to your leg and we will see ya when you get back sweetie!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 13, 2009)

Geez. When I first saw you write you'd be "down" for acouple of weeks, I thought you finally took me up on the invite for a rest "in paradise".
Knowing you'll be on a "at home" "working" journey, I'll say lots of prayers that all goes well for your home, hubby, and your health. Please don't over do it.

I'll sure miss you! *{{{hugs!}}} 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## homecook (Jan 13, 2009)

Just now seeing this Laurie. You will definitely be missed. Do what you have to but don't go overboard!!! Hope things go as planned.

Barb


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

Awww man, might as well go and hibernate then..... hurry back!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know, Laurie, so we won't worry about you! Please don't overdo it with your knee and I hope your house looks beautiful when you're done! We will all miss you.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 14, 2009)

gonna miss ya but please hurry on back.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 14, 2009)

Hurry back.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to see you back!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 20, 2009)

Just wanted to share with all of you..I just talked to Laurie, she had a long day and is tired,but is doing well. Her knee needs attention and doctor will be taking care of it..She is thrilled with her new rugs and getting back her cookbooks and the things she needs to work with..Talking with her was wonderful and she say's hello to all of you..and to let you know she is thinking of all of you
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks cj!  I really miss Laurie!  I'm glad they are getting their house in order, but more than that, I pray that she takes good care of her health and that her leg feels better very soon.

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, that's great! At least her house will be in working order while she tackles her knee problem. Please tell her we're all thinking of her and miss her, CJ.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh, that's great! At least her house will be in working order while she tackles her knee problem. Please tell her we're all thinking of her and miss her, CJ.


Will do,
I can't tell you how nice it was to hear her voice...Just made my day.
cj


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 21, 2009)

Put me in that list of thinking about her.
Thanks for the update. But give her a tongue wagging about her leg, will ya?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Put me in that list of thinking about her.
> Thanks for the update. But give her a tongue wagging about her leg, will ya?


Lauie,
saw the doctor yesterday..She knows what she needs to do to get her leg healthy..She sounded tired becase it was a long day. But she also sounded happy to have the new rugs in and her boxes of cookbooks back. Thanks for caring.
kades


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you too!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I will miss you Laurie. Have fun rearranging, I always loved doing that. I'm glad you're getting everything back in order. Hugs!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I have been thinking about Laurie a lot, too. I know how much it can take out of one to have such a big project especially when one is feeling so well. Hopefully, she will be back soon!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, I guess my break is over!  We are definitely nowhere near being done everything around here but decided that due to circumstances it is going to be a long time and we can't have our internet down that long so we have hooked it back up.  I am not able to use my computer as the office is torn apart, but thank goodness for the laptop and wireless!  

I won't be around much, but have missed you all and at least now I don't have to type quick emails on DH's little phone keyboard or change my Facebook status line via a text message on my cell!

We have new carpets but the wood floor is taking a long time due to the fact DH can only work on it in the mornings and I am of little to no help.  We have some friends coming over on the weekend so that should help.

I have been reading through all your comments in this thread and the missing persons one and on my profile and your caring almost brings me to tears.  My leg is swollen and painful again, but it is not due to anything I have or haven't done.  It is scar tissue building up inside just as the first time when I had to have the second surgery.  But they can not operate again as the scar tissue will just keep forming.  I am elevating it and icing it 3 - 4 times a day, staying off of it as much as possible and will soon be going to my old physiotherapist who specializes in therapeutic needling (similar to acupuncture but slightly different) and massage therapy.  He has helped me before and I believe he can again.  I have had to give up the pool at least for now because it aggravates it too much so I go and do only the upper body workout and spend the rest of the time in the hot tub!!!!  So please know that I AM looking after myself, honest.

I will be here on and off and really look forward to "chatting" with you all in the threads.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad to hear from you Laurie!! I'm sorry you are hurting again. Please slow down and take it easy!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Stacy! I really appreciate your concern.

But that is what I am trying to say to everyone.  I have slowed down, am doing nothing I shouldn't and everything I should!  I have been and will continue to be a very good girl when it comes to my health.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm glad you're back Laurie, and I hope you feel better soon. We have missed you!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 28, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I guess my break is over! We are definitely nowhere near being done everything around here but decided that due to circumstances it is going to be a long time and we can't have our internet down that long so we have hooked it back up. I am not able to use my computer as the office is torn apart, but thank goodness for the laptop and wireless!
> 
> I won't be around much, but have missed you all and at least now I don't have to type quick emails on DH's little phone keyboard or change my Facebook status line via a text message on my cell!
> 
> ...


 
my dear friend, so sorry you are having leg problems again. my daughter in same boat. three surgerys on her foot and it is worse. talking bout another surgery but i am not real comfortable with that. some people get more scar tissue than others. any scar i get on outside is also a keloid. i wish you no pain.
donna


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2009)

I hear and have it on good authority, that Chied Fricken is good for what ails ya!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you are back but I am sorry that you are still so sore. Hugs, Susan


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

UB, hugs do too! {{{!}}}, Laurie!

Glad to have you back, even briefly.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I hear and have it on good authority, that Chied Fricken is good for what ails ya!!!



Ya know, Uncle B, I have been trying out some Chied Fricken recipes to get the "perfect one" and you are right, I think I do feel better! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, today is a good day!  I am careful not to overdo anything and today is the first in awhile that I am not draggy and tired!  Maybe it is being back with my friends.  Guess that means I better not leave again eh?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Actually, today is a good day! I am careful not to overdo anything and today is the first in awhile that I am not draggy and tired! Maybe it is being back with my friends. Guess that means I better not leave again eh?


Exactly!  Welcome back!  I pray that your leg stops giving you trouble very soon.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, Barbara, it will be a long process, but I am learning to accept that fact and deal around it.  At least it is not as bad as it was before the surgeries and it seems to tell me when it needs rest or exercise!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 28, 2009)

Laurie, if you're like me in this respect, you are having a hard time relaxing when everything is in a state of disorder...sometimes we just HAVE to deal with it, and I hope you are doing better. So sorry about your sore leg - you are so very courageous. We miss you and all of our best wishes and hopes are on their way to you, Laurie.


----------

